# Step 2 [Einbau Grafikkarte]



## RadioCity (28. Dezember 2010)

Hey Leutz! 

Ich muss jetzt die Grafikarte einsetzen, 
eine frage vor weg, diese Hebel an den Grakikarten-Bänken kann man nicht hoch oder runter drücken ? Also wie bei den Ram-Bänken.
So bei meinen Mainboard habe ich ja 2 Anschlüsse für die Grafikarten.
Ich meine jetzt das ich das in das untere Stecken muss. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was ich auch komisch finde, das ich mehre 6 pin Stecker an der Grafikkarte habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe noch 2 Chips auf den steht:
"Multi-GPU Cross Fire Video Link Card" 
"Multi-GPU SLI Video Link Card"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brotkilla (28. Dezember 2010)

du musst die graka in den slot stecken neben welchen PCIe x16 steht einstecken
die beiden 6pin anschlüse sind für die stromversorgung da


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Dezember 2010)

Meist ist es der obere Steckplatz der die vollen Lanes bietet, an der Grafikkarte müssen beide Stecker dran. Das Crossfiregedöns wird nicht benötigt wie auch das für SLI, da ja nur eine Karte verbaut wird so wie ich es sehe. Das Hebelchen ist für das einsetzen Karte unerheblich, beim herausnehmen der Karte muss dieser angehoben werden


----------



## der_knoben (28. Dezember 2010)

Also die Graka einfach in den SLot stecken, und zwar den oberen. Den Hebel brauchst du nur zum Graka entfernen nach oben bewegen.

Die 2x6pin Anschlüsse dienen der zusätzlichen Stromversorgung.

Die MUlti-GPU Brücken brauchst du nur, wenn du 2 Grafikkarten im SLI oder CF verbinden willst. Wovon ich nicht ausgehe.


----------



## kress (28. Dezember 2010)

Den Hebel am Slot muss nur beim Herausheben nach oben gedrückt werden.

Nimm den Slot, welcher am nähsten am Prozessor liegt. Also der oberste.

Die beiden Stromanschlüsse an der Grafikkarte (Bild 2), müssen mit 2x 6 Pin Anschlüssen vom Netzteil belegt werden.
Da kannst du nichts falsch machen, es gibt nur 1 Kabel, welches passt.

Letztern Teile sind für dich nicht wichtig, es sei den du hast 2 Grafikkarten.


----------



## RadioCity (28. Dezember 2010)

Okey danke!
Das Kabel das ich brauche ist ein PCI-E Kabel ? Weil das ist 6 Pin und mal mal da.Und noch ein weiters kleiners.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2010)

Wieso sind die Bilder alle unscharf? 
Aufgeregt?


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (28. Dezember 2010)

ich wäre an seiner stelle auch total aufgeregt 
scheint sein erstes system zu sein, dass selbst aufgebaut wird


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2010)

TheUrbanNinja schrieb:


> scheint sein erstes system zu sein, dass selbst aufgebaut wird


 
Jup, merkt man auch gut an seinen Fragen in den diversen Threads.


----------



## Softy (28. Dezember 2010)

Ähm, also ich würde erst mal das Mainboard einbauen!!!   Oder ist das mit der schicken Tischdecke Dein Benchtable? *fg*


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke mal, dass das nur für die Bilder so gemacht wurde.
Versuch mal im Gehäuse das verbaute Brett richtig zu fotografieren. 
... vor allem, wenn man aufgeregt ist.


----------



## Softy (28. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass das nur für die Bilder so gemacht wurde.
> Versuch mal im Gehäuse das verbaute Brett richtig zu fotografieren.
> ... vor allem, wenn man aufgeregt ist.



 Aber mal im Ernst: Erst Mainboard einbauen!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2010)

Nein, erst Abstandshalten einschrauben, Netzteil und Gehäuselüfter einsetzen, Brettblende hinten einsetzen und *dann* das Mainboard einbauen. 
Versuch mal im Deckel den Gehäuselüfter reinzukriegen, wenn der fette Kühler alles versperrt.


----------



## RadioCity (28. Dezember 2010)

Ja ich bin aufgeregt ;D
Erstes System °-°

Geht nochmal auf seite 1 neues Bild !


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2010)

Das kleine Teil ist der 2pin, der macht aus dem 6pin einen 8pin Anschluss für die fetten Grafikkarten, brauchst du aber nicht.


----------



## RadioCity (28. Dezember 2010)

Also die beiden Anschließen ? Und der kleiner bleibt einfach "unbedient"?
Wenn dein/euer "OK" kommt baue ich mal das Mainboard ein


----------



## der_knoben (28. Dezember 2010)

Jo, nur die 2x6pin einbauen. Den 2pin einfach zur Seite drücken. Der ist unnötig für dich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2010)

Jep, bau mal ein, aber denk an das, was ich gesagt habe, erst Abstandshalten, dann Netzteil, Lüfter, Blende.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Dezember 2010)

Nur die beiden 6pol Anschlüsse rein, der 2pol wird nicht benötigt


----------



## der_knoben (28. Dezember 2010)

Ansonsten mal für die nächsten Schritte eine kleiner Tipp: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...17905-how-pc-selbst-bauen-leicht-gemacht.html


----------



## RadioCity (28. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin auch ein Held jetzt hab ich die Grafikkarte in die falche Bank gesetzt, und bekomme die nicht mehr Raus ^-^


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2010)

Du musst die blaue Lasche hinten am Slot etwas wegdrücken, dann kannst du die Karte rausziehen. Die Lasche ist eine Verriegelung.


----------



## RadioCity (28. Dezember 2010)

Ja nach unten drücken ?!


----------



## Softy (28. Dezember 2010)

naja aus der Graka "rausdrücken" bzw. den Nippel von der Graka wegdrücken


----------



## RadioCity (28. Dezember 2010)

Bring mich nicht zum weinen ! Ich versteh gar nicht was du meinst  
aus der Graka "rausdrücken" ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Dezember 2010)

Den Hebel nach oben ziehen und dann die Karte heraus ziehen


----------



## RadioCity (28. Dezember 2010)

Okey danke habe jetzt Raus bekommen. Und hab sie jetzt richtig engesetzt, hat dabei aber übertrieben laut geknackt :S... Okey baue sie mal in Haus ein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2010)

Du drückste die blaue Lasche von der Grafikarte weg und gleichzeitig ein Stück nach oben, dann kannst du an der GraKa ziehen, du wirst merken, dass sie sich löst/lockerer wird. Einfach halt die Lasche noch weiter drücken, bis du sie rausziehen kannst.


----------



## RadioCity (28. Dezember 2010)

Okey ich hab jetzt eingebaut:











Ich habe schon mal gefragt aber ihr seit ech auch sicher wenn ich den aufrecht hinstelle, das die Platte nicht bricht, oder der Kühler abreist. ?
Der Küher ist so verdammt schwer.

Okey noch eine frage, das sind nur Verlänerskabel für die Grafikkarte ? Weil sie auch mit 6 Pin enden. Und sie 2 mal dabei sind. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_knoben (28. Dezember 2010)

Da bricht nichts. Das ist schon so gebaut, dass das alles hält. Wer würde sich denn sonst nen Tower-Kühler kaufen.

Die Kabel sind im Übrigen Adapterkabel von Molex auf PCIe. DIe brauchst du aber nicht. Hast ja die graka schon angeschlossen.

Noch ein Tipp, nutze die Löcher im Mainboardtray, um die Kabel dahinter zu verlegen und verstecken, damit sie möglichst nicht den Luftstrom stören.


----------



## knarf0815 (28. Dezember 2010)

ich würde den cpu-kühler so drehen das die warme luft nach hinten zu deinem gehäuselüflter ge"blasen" wird


----------



## der_knoben (28. Dezember 2010)

Die Idee ist gut, allerdings ist der AMD Sockel nicht symmetrisch, wodurch es bei den meisten Kühlern nicht möglich ist, diesen so zu drehen, wie er am besten passt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2010)

Er hat aber einen i5 760 und ein P55 MSI Mainboard.


----------



## der_knoben (28. Dezember 2010)

Ach Mist, hab ich mich da vorhin so verguckt.

Dann sollte es wohl kein Problem sein, den Kühler zu drehen.


----------



## RadioCity (28. Dezember 2010)

Wie rum sollte ich den jetzt drehn, meinst Ihr so ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber der bläst die Luft doch dann einfach nur gegen die "Decke" und das hatt mir keinen erkentlichen Sinn..


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2010)

Ja, genau, hatte ich schon gesagt, der Lüfter muss auf der Seite aufm Board sein, wo auch die RAMs sind, dann passt es.
Du musst also das Brett noch mal ausbauen und den Kühler drehen.
Hatte ich dir im anderen Thread auch schon gesagt.


----------



## der_knoben (28. Dezember 2010)

Ja um 90° nach links drehen. So dass der Lüfter am Kühler in Richtung des Lüfters am Gehäuse bläst.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Dezember 2010)

Da wirst du den Kühler um 90° drehen müssen damit der Lüfter wie gewüscht zur Rückwand bläst. Das sollte in etwa so nachher aussehen als Beispiel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioCity (28. Dezember 2010)

Okey @quantenslipstream, ich weiß nicht ob du es gesehn hast aber die Rams sind ja schon lange eingebaut und liegen rechts vom Kühler.

Ps:Ich muss ja nicht den ganzen Kühler drhen, es recht ja wenn ich den Lüfter abklemme und auf der anderen Seite dran mache.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2010)

RadioCity schrieb:


> Okey @quantenslipstream, ich weiß nicht ob du es gesehn hast aber die Rams sind ja schon lange eingebaut und liegen rechts vom Kühler.


 
Du hast es nicht verstanden, der Kühler muss so verbaut werden, dass der Lüfter auf der Seite ist, wo die RAMs sind, wenn er auf dem Mainboard verbaut ist



RadioCity schrieb:


> Ps: Ich muss noch den ganzen kühler nicht drhen ich kann ja auch einfach den Lüfter drehn!


 
Nein, Kühler muss gedreht werden, du musst ihn nochmal abbauen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Dezember 2010)

Der Kühler hat ja nur 2 Haltemöglichkeiten, von daher runter mit dem Kühlturm und um 90° gedreht wieder montieren.


----------



## RadioCity (28. Dezember 2010)

Seit ihr verrückt ;D

...Oder ich bin es, verdammt nochmal, es doch das selbe ob ich den Lüfter abklemme und auf der andere seite wieder dran klemme!Oder ob ihc mir den Packe und ihn um 180° drehe.
Man kann den Küher nicht um 90° drehn

*Caps verkneif*


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2010)

wieso kannst du den nicht um 90° drehen, ist denn die Backplatte so beschissen?
Schau mal in den Flyer des Kühlers, da muss doch stehen, wie der verbaut werden kann.


----------



## der_knoben (28. Dezember 2010)

Die Backplate hat ja nur indirekt was mit dem Kühlkörper zu tun, da ja die Backplate nur zu den Löchern passen muss, sofern verschraubt. Und den Kühler kann man doch um 90° drehen, da die Löcher ja symmetrisch sind.


----------



## RadioCity (28. Dezember 2010)

Ja ich schwöre er kann nur so verbaut werden. Es würde um 90° gedreht auch gar nicht passen.


----------



## knarf0815 (28. Dezember 2010)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Da wirst du den Kühler um 90° drehen müssen damit der Lüfter wie gewüscht zur Rückwand bläst. Das sollte in etwa so nachher aussehen als Beispiel:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so wie auf dem bild von dr bakterius sollte der kühler sitzen
klick auf anhang 297329

kannst du nochmal ein besseres bild vom kühler und mainboard machen?


----------



## RadioCity (28. Dezember 2010)

Owhohl ich meine doch jetzt, das ich ihn um 90° drehen kann!
Das werde ich jetzt Morgen mache habe heute keine Nerven mehr dafür!!!

Aber um das nochmal Klar zu stellen, was ist nochmal der Sinn der Aktion warumn kann der Lüfter nicht so bleiben wie er ist ?

Ps: In der Rückwand, ist ja auch ein Lüfter. Oder soll die Luft Richtung Ram's geblasen werden ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Dezember 2010)

Der Sinn wäre der Luftstrom, so wäre es effizenter


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2010)

RadioCity schrieb:


> Aber um das nochmal Klar zu stellen, was ist nochmal der Sinn der Aktion warumn kann der Lüfter nicht so bleiben wie er ist ?


 
Um einen idealen Airflow im Gehäuse herzustellen.



RadioCity schrieb:


> Ps: In der Rückwand, ist ja auch ein Lüfter. Oder soll die Luft Richtung Ram's geblasen werden ?


 
Nein, der Lüfter ist ja über den RAMs und bläst du Luft durch die Lamellen des Kühlers nach hinten zum Hecklüfter.


----------



## RadioCity (28. Dezember 2010)

Ja soll also zu den Rams,gerichtet sein wie hier 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## knarf0815 (28. Dezember 2010)

die warme luft wirbelt nicht so im gehäuse herum sondern wird vom gehäuselüfter gleich rausbefördert
(wenn du oben im deckel des gehäuses einen lüfter hättest ginge es auch so)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Dezember 2010)

So tut das doch passen tun


----------



## knarf0815 (28. Dezember 2010)

so ist´s ok


----------



## RadioCity (28. Dezember 2010)

Okey wenn ich, alles umgebaut habe dann mache poste ich nochmal ein Foto ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2010)

RadioCity schrieb:


> Okey wenn ich, alles umgebaut habe dann mache poste ich nochmal ein Foto ^^


 
Mach das.



RadioCity schrieb:


> Ja soll also zu den Rams,gerichtet sein wie hier


 
Kannst du das Bild mal editieren?
Maximale Pixelbreite 900, das Bild ist zu breit.


----------



## RadioCity (29. Dezember 2010)

Ist Getan,hatte das Bild hier im Fourm gefunden und nur den Link übernommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2010)

Hast du den Kühler denn schon gedreht?


----------



## knarf0815 (29. Dezember 2010)

läuft das system gut? hast du alles hinbekommen?


----------



## Softy (29. Dezember 2010)

knarf0815 schrieb:


> läuft das system gut? hast du alles hinbekommen?



ich glaube jetzt kommt erst Step 3 [Einbau 1. RAM-Riegel]


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2010)

nö, er hat den Rechner hingestellt und dann ist ihm aufgefallen, als das Mainboard dabei rausfällt, dass er es nicht festgeschraubt hat.


----------



## RadioCity (29. Dezember 2010)

Muss jetzt alles Verkablen, gibt es dazu irgendwie eine gute Hilfe ?



--> Kühler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2010)

Jep, im Handbuch des Bretts steht drin, wie du verkabeln musst.
Was für Stecker hast du denn jetzt angeschlossen?


----------



## RadioCity (29. Dezember 2010)

Bis jetzt hab ich nur einmal so einen ganz großen ^^ Der Rot-Schwarze und die die beiden für die Grafikkarte. Und jetzt noch ein 8 POLIGES da gab es ja nur eine anschluss möglichkeit für. Was mich sehr verwirrt wo und wie ich die schon eingebauten Lüfter anschließen soll da sie so einen anschluss haben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (29. Dezember 2010)

Aaaalso:

Strom brauchen:

Graka 2x
Mainboard 2x
Gehäuse-Lüfter je 1x (entweder übers Netzteil oder übers Mainboard)
CPU-Lüfter (übers Mainboard)
Festplatte
Laufwerk


Sata Kabel brauchen:
Festplatte und Laufwerk

Im Prinzip kannst Du da nicht sooo viel falsch machen, weil Stecker und Kabel i.d.R. nur zusammenpassen wenn sie zusammengehören 

Fürs I/O-Panel einfach nen extra Thread aufmachen


----------



## knarf0815 (29. Dezember 2010)

die lüfter werden am netzteil angeschlossen da sin die passenden stecker dran


----------



## Softy (29. Dezember 2010)

knarf0815 schrieb:


> die lüfter werden am netzteil angeschlossen da sin die passenden stecker dran



äh nö, da brauchste nen Adapter. Am Mainboard sind passende Anschlüsse, die heißen CHA_FAN oder PWR_FAN. Ein Blick ins Handbuch hilft


----------



## RadioCity (29. Dezember 2010)

Nö im Handbuch ist nichts, Sicher das die nicht Sys_Fan heißen ?!
Müsste iegtnlich sein hab die jetzt da dran angeschlossen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2010)

die dicken sind Molex/Pata Stromstecker, die kannst du ans Netzteil anschließen.


----------



## Softy (29. Dezember 2010)

RadioCity schrieb:


> Nö im Handbuch ist nichts, Sicher das die nicht Sys_Fan heißen ?!
> Müsste iegtnlich sein hab die jetzt da dran angeschlossen.



jo, die heißen halt bei jedem Hersteller bisschen anders. SYS_FAN ist schon der richtige Anschluss.


----------



## RadioCity (29. Dezember 2010)

Okey, ich habe jetzt beschlossen sie an das Netzteil anzuschließen! <-Hab also das Kabel wieder von Sys_Fan gelöst, und Adapter drauf. 
Hier habe ich schonmal die Adapter an die Kabel gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber wo solle ich den jetzt noch das kleinere Kabel hin... ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2010)

Der kleiner Stecker unten ist sicher für das Diskettenlaufwerk.
Wenn du den anderen Stecker nicht brauchst, dann lass ihn frei.
Der CPU Lüfter sollte aber auf dem Mainboard drauf sein, sonst geht der PMW Kram nicht.


----------



## Softy (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde ihn auch am Mainboard anschließen, weil er darüber dann gesteuert werden kann.


----------



## RadioCity (29. Dezember 2010)

Hmm, den Lüfter der am Kühler sitzt habe ich am Mainboard.
Dann mache ich die anderen 2 an das Netzteil,
Den kleinen kann ich also auch frei lassen. Wer benutzt heute noch Diskettenlaufwerk ?

Ps: Was mir auf fällt die Adapter, haben nur 2 Pins die Lüfter-Anschlüsse aber 3! Ist das egal, einfach draufstecken ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2010)

Warte ab, die kommen wieder in Mode.


----------



## RadioCity (29. Dezember 2010)

Wie Meinst du das ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2010)

Ist wie mit Schlaghosen oder Schulterpolster, irgendwann kommt alles wieder.


----------



## RadioCity (29. Dezember 2010)

RadioCity schrieb:


> Hmm, den Lüfter der am Kühler sitzt habe ich am Mainboard.
> Dann mache ich die anderen 2 an das Netzteil,
> Den kleinen kann ich also auch frei lassen. Wer benutzt heute noch Diskettenlaufwerk ?
> 
> Ps: Was mir auf fällt die Adapter, haben nur 2 Pins die Lüfter-Anschlüsse aber 3! Ist das egal, einfach draufstecken ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2010)

Der Lüfter hat nur 2 Strippen, mehr braucht er nicht.
Schau dir mal den 3pin an, es sind nur zwei belegt, einer ist frei.


----------



## RadioCity (29. Dezember 2010)

Nein der Lüfter hatt, 3 Pins da gehn ja auch 3 kleiner "Käblchen" rein


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

Welchen Lüfter meinst du?


----------



## RadioCity (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich meine Eigentlich 2. Die hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

Achso, die beiden.
Such mal nach 3 Pol Anschlüssen aufm Brett, dabei sollte sowas wie "Chassis Fan" stehen, dort steckst du sie drauf und fertig.
Den von voren musste halt so hinlegen, dass die Strippe bis zum Brett reicht.
Wenn das nicht geht, dann nimmst du den Adapter und schließt ihn an den Pata Stecker an.
Der Adapter sieht in etwa so aus. KLICK


----------



## Softy (30. Dezember 2010)

Also ich hab mir mal das Handbuch runtergeladen, und ich muss sagen, im Vergleich zu den ASUS Handbüchern: ein Traum, jeder Schritt mit Fotos, Skizzen und Zeichnungen erklärt, und das Ganze noch auf deutsch 

Auf Seite De-4 ist eine Skizze des Boards.

Der CPU-Kühler MUSS an den 4-pin Anschluss CPUFAN

Die Gehäuselüfter schließt Du an SYSFAN 1 bis 3 an.

Greetzz --- Softy


----------



## knarf0815 (30. Dezember 2010)

@softy beim ersten mal ist´s trotzdem nicht so leicht , die ganzen begriffe sind neu da ist man halt sehr unsicher und man hat angst was zu zerstören


----------



## der_knoben (30. Dezember 2010)

Sag mal, willst du die Kabel nicht hinterm Mainboard verlegen. Da hat das Gehäuse schon extra Löcher für, dass die KAbel eben nicht alle vorne langgehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

Falls die Kabel lang genug sind.


----------



## der_knoben (30. Dezember 2010)

Sieht aber ziemlich danach aus, zu mal ja unten beim NT schon ein sehr großer Ausschnitt ist, das ATX24 bekommt er da locker durch, und mit dem Stromkabel für die CPU sieht es eigentlich auch sehr gut aus.


----------



## RadioCity (30. Dezember 2010)

Okey danle ich hab nur mich bei den Kabeln vertan, hab die beiden Lüfter jetzt am NT angeschlossen. Und den einen Lüfter der auf dem Kühler sitzt am Mainboard damit man den Steuren kann.

Ich muss jetzt erstmal weiter schauen. @knarf0815 Du verstehst mich ; D.


----------



## Softy (30. Dezember 2010)

knarf0815 schrieb:


> @softy beim ersten mal ist´s trotzdem nicht so leicht , die ganzen begriffe sind neu da ist man halt sehr unsicher und man hat angst was zu zerstören



Mein Beitrag ist weder überheblich noch besserwissersich noch habe ich mich über den TE lustig gemacht, und sollte lediglich informativer Art sein.

Wenn es anders rüberkam, sorry 

Softy --- longer lasting


----------



## RadioCity (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich plage mich mit der Frage rum wie ich das Laufwerk+Festplatte anschließe.
Dann gibt es da wieder unterschiede zwichen Ide und sata anschluss 

Okey kommt jetzt vielleicht doof, Ihr könnt die ja auch nicht so gut sehn. Aber was sind das für Kabel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das sind 3 identische



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

Was du da fotografiert hast sind die Pata und Sata Kabel.
Die Pata sind links, die breiten Kabel (1 und 2)
Rechts sind die Sata, die schmalen (3 und 4)
Punkt 5 ist ein Adapter von Pata auf Sata Stromstecker, den brauchst du aber nicht.
Die Pata Kabel brauchst du auch nicht, denn ich gehe mal davon aus, dass alle Geräte, die du verbauen willst, die schmalen Kabel brauchen.
diese packst du aus, guckst nach, woe die an den Festplatten/Laufwerken dran kommen und dann merkst du dir das. Denn Platten und Laufwerke baust du erst mal ohne Strippen ein.

Das untere Bild zeigt einen Strang Kabel des Netzteils, das sind alles Sata Stromstecker, da kommen die Festplatten/Laufwerke dran, die auch die schmalen Kabel von 3/4 brauchen.


----------



## knarf0815 (30. Dezember 2010)

@softy: war auch keine rüge an dich

@quantenslipstream: die breiten kabel braucht er doch für cd-dvd-bluerayplayer oder nicht


----------



## RadioCity (30. Dezember 2010)

Okey, Danke das hatt schon mal viel viel weiter geholfen!

Ich habe jetzt versucht die "Strang Kabel" an das Laufwerk und die Festplatte zu machen. Es geht leider nur sehr schwer da das Kabel zwichen den teilen sehr kurz. Ich hab Extra noch die Festplatte is das oberste Fach gemacht dasmit es noch passt. Da ist jetzt ziemlich spannung drauf  Vielleicht muss ich dann nochmal das Laufwerk ausbauen und einen Schacht tiefer wieder einsetzen.
Oder habe ich etwas falch verstanden 
Bild:

Edit: 

*Erleuchtung* Mir ist aufgefallen das ich noch 2 und 3 von diesen Kabeln habe! Dann schließe ich einfach noch 1 weiters an das Nt und verbinde das mit dem Laufwerk.

Edit2: Ich habe jetzt das rote schmale an der Festplatte angeschlossen, kommt das andere ende davon auf das mainboard mit der bezeichung "stata 7" ?


----------



## der_knoben (30. Dezember 2010)

Sind da 4 Stecker an dem Sata-Strang? DAnn kannst du doch den ersten für die HDD nehmen und den letzten für das Laufwerk.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

knarf0815 schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream: die breiten kabel braucht er doch für cd-dvd-bluerayplayer oder nicht


 
Ich kenne jetzt kein Blue Ray Laufwerk für IDE. 
Die Laufwerke sind auch Sata, wie die Festplatten.



RadioCity schrieb:


> Vielleicht muss ich dann nochmal das Laufwerk ausbauen und einen Schacht tiefer wieder einsetzen.
> Oder habe ich etwas falch verstanden


 
Du kannst auch einfach zwei Leitungen vom Netzteil nehmen, musst du mal ausprobieren, was einfacher ist.
Denk daran, dass du vielleicht noch mal eine Festplatte einbaust, da brauchst du dann auch wieder Strom.
Daher mein Tipp.
Ein Strang Strippen für die Festplatte(n) und einen für das Laufwerk (hab ich bei mir auch so).



RadioCity schrieb:


> *Erleuchtung* Mir ist aufgefallen das ich noch 2 von diesen Kabeln habe! Dann schließe ich einfach noch 1 weiters an


 
Mein Reden. 
Immer die Kartons vom Netzteil durchgucken, ob noch was da ist, eher man das LC-Power plündert und die Strippen rausreißt.


----------



## knarf0815 (30. Dezember 2010)

@quantenslipstream: seit wann sind die laufwerkanschlüsse auch sata?
ich hab nur ein dvd-brenner da ist noch ide


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

Gegenfrage, wie alt ist dein Brenner? 
Guck selbst, alles Sata Laufwerke. KLICK
Ich hab seit 4 Jahren nichts anders mehr als Sata Laufwerke, weg mit den dicken Kabeln.


----------



## RadioCity (30. Dezember 2010)

RadioCity schrieb:


> Edit2: Ich habe jetzt das rote schmale an der Festplatte angeschlossen, kommt das andere ende davon auf das mainboard mit der bezeichung "stata 7" ?


 
Ich habe im Laufwerk natürlich auch das schmale rote sata Kabel.
Aber ich hab immer noch die Frage oben ^^ Und wo soll dann das Sata-Kabel vom Laufwerk hin ? Hab ja nur einen "Sata 7" anschluss auf meinen Mainboard


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

Das Laufwerk schließt man immer am letzten regulären Sata Port an.
Nimm also einfach den, der die höchste Nummer hat.


----------



## knarf0815 (30. Dezember 2010)

GH22LP20 keine ahnung wie alt der ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

Solange er läuft, lass ihn drin, wenn du mal einen neuen brauchst, nimmst du Sata.
Die neuen Boards haben eh keinen IDE Controller mehr.


----------



## RadioCity (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe ja nur *einen* Sata stecker auf meinen mainboard und der heißt "Sata7" ! 
Also ich denke in den "Sata7" anschluss muss die Festplatte ? 

Und noch was neben der Festplatte ist ja noch so eine kleine Anschlussmöglichkeit, (4 Pins) ich hab gehört da muss ein Jumper oder so etwas drauf ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

guck mal genau nach, du hast bestimmt mehr als einen Sata Port auf dem Brett.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2010)

Wenn dein Board schon stolz vom S ATA 7 Port prahlt, werden sich bestimmt auf dem Board noch 6 tummeln, die sollten sogar alle auf einen Haufen zusammengerottet zu finden sein. Auch dein Handbuch wird dieses ominöse Rätsel lösen


----------



## RadioCity (30. Dezember 2010)

: 0 
"Wenn dein Board schon stolz vom S ATA 7 Port prahlt" 
Hab ich zwar nicht getan, aber du scheinst eine merkwürdige Auffassung zu haben.

Aber du hast mir trotzdem geholfen. Habe halt gedacht sie wären auch auf dem Mainboard und blau.
Sind alle am Rand "gestapelt"

Edit so dann ist der Pc fast fertig denke ich! Also heute wird der auf jeden Fall noch fertig


----------



## Softy (30. Dezember 2010)

Hast Du denn schon die Gehäuseanschlüsse (Front-USB, -Audio, Ein/Aus-Schalter, Reset usw.) dran?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2010)

> Hab ich zwar nicht getan, aber du scheinst eine merkwürdige Auffassung zu haben.


Ich sagte ja nicht sei dein Board. Wenn das Board schon eine 7 als Ziffer preis gibt wird man mehr finden, was du ja getan hast
Verzeihe er mir die Wortwahl


----------



## RadioCity (30. Dezember 2010)

Die hatt ich vergessen, weil ich die nie im Blick hatte,es scheinen doch noch ein paar mehr zu fehlen.

Die die du meinst sind die hier ?!
Sie sind mit:
Power Led, H.D.D Led, Power WS, Reset Ws; beschriftet.
Ich habe nur kein Plan wo hin damit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich habe noch du meinst Front-USB, -Audio kabel: 
Sie sind halt mit HD Audio,Usb,Ac 97 beschriftet.
Auf dem Bild liegt auch noch ein 4-Poliger der aus dem NT kommt, und für den ich auch noch keinen Platz gefunden habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2010)

Für Audio dürfte ja wohl der HD Audio wichtig sein, AC 97 ist eher für die älteren Semester, da gibt es ja nur einen Audio Anschluss auf dem Board, USB dürfte es auch mehrere Anschlüsse geben meist unten am Rand des Boardes, die passen wenn als Kompaktstecker vergossen auch nur einmal. Für Frontpanel schauste am besten ins Handbuch wo welcher hinkommt. Power LED / HDD LED sind ja selbsterklärend, Power und Reset eigendlich auch. Die farbige Litze ist Plus und wird auf de rRückseite mit einem kleinem Dreieck gekennzeichnet. Was steht auf dem 4pol. Anschluss des Netzteiles drauf? könnte der P4 Stecker sein, wenn bereits der 8 pol Stecker verbaut wurde kannst du diesen vernachlässigen


----------



## Softy (30. Dezember 2010)

RadioCity schrieb:


> Die hatt ich vergessen, weil ich die nie im Blick hatte,es scheinen doch noch ein paar mehr zu fehlen.
> 
> Die die du meinst sind die hier ?!
> Sie sind mit:
> ...



Schau mal in Dein Handbuch, Seite De-17 ff.

Dort sind Skizzen, welcher Stecker wohin kommt.

Das Ganze spielt sich bei Deinem Board in der unteren rechten Ecke ab  Oft liegt dem Board noch eine Montagehilfe für die Frontanschlüsse bei.

Ich sehe schon, so langsam wächst zusammen was zusammen gehört 

Greetzz --- Softy


----------



## der_knoben (30. Dezember 2010)

Sofern du in der Front kein Audio brauchst, weil du dort kein Mic oder Kopfhörer anstecken willst, kannst du das AC97 und HD Audiokabel auch irgendwo verstecken.
Zwecks der kleinen Stecker steht alles im MBHandbuch.
Der 4pin Stecker vom NT dient der CPU Stromversorgung. DA du dort schon nen 8pin reingesteckt hast, heißt es das Kabel zu verstecken.


----------



## RadioCity (30. Dezember 2010)

Okey danke dann kann ich das 4 Pin verstecken 
Aber:
"Sofern du in der Front kein Audio brauchst, weil du dort kein Mic oder Kopfhörer anstecken willst, kannst du das AC97 und HD Audiokabel auch irgendwo verstecken."

Ne das hätte ich schon sehr gerne


----------



## knarf0815 (30. Dezember 2010)

wie siehts aus   läuft der pc


----------



## Softy (30. Dezember 2010)

Wenn Deinem Board etwas in der Art beiliegt, tust Du Dir leichter:


----------



## RadioCity (30. Dezember 2010)

Ah ich wollte mich gerade nach Seite 17 richten, ich glaube hatte es sogar verstanden xD

Joa ich hab diese Teile, 3 Stück davon! wollte sowieso noch fragen wo für ich die brauche!
Aber meine Bezeichungen da drauf sind anderens.


@knarf0815 Nein noch nicht ;D Aber heute noch


----------



## Softy (30. Dezember 2010)

RadioCity schrieb:


> @knarf0815 Nein noch nicht ;D Aber heute noch



Lebst Du in der mitteleuropäischen Zeitzone? Dann ist heute in 2 Stunden vorbei


----------



## RadioCity (30. Dezember 2010)

Für mich ist der Tag erst zuende wenn ich wieder Aufwache ^^ Da dann erst der neue beginnt!
Aber könntest du noch was zu den teilen sagen ? Ich seh nicht wirlich was jetzt einfacher ist  
Ps: Ich kann es doch immer noch so machen das ich das ohne diese Stecker mache und die teile direkt auf's Board


----------



## Softy (30. Dezember 2010)

Die Teile sind wie gesagt nur eine Montagehilfe, so dass Du erst die Front-Stecker auf diese Teile steckst und dann das Teil aufs Board steckst. Ist halt weniger Gefummel, kannst diese Teile aber auch weglassen und die Frontstecker direkt aufs Board fummeln


----------



## der_knoben (30. Dezember 2010)

Steck die DInger einfach direkt rein, ist doch kein Problem.


----------



## knarf0815 (30. Dezember 2010)

wenn man die ganzen kleinen stecker einzeln auf´s board fummelt gehts auch 
aber es ist halt einfacher mit dem "multistecker"
am besten geht es mit ner spitzzange


----------



## RadioCity (30. Dezember 2010)

Öhm ist das eigentlich egal wie rum die Teile rein kommen ?
Wartet auf das edit <- Wo hast du den das Handbuch her ?


----------



## Softy (30. Dezember 2010)

Sorry aber ich verstehe wirklich nicht was Du meinst...


----------



## KILLTHIS (30. Dezember 2010)

RadioCity schrieb:


> Öhm ist das eigentlich egal wie rum die Teile rein kommen ?
> Wartet auf das edit <- Wo hast du den das Handbuch her ?



Wenn du die Stecker für das Mainboard meinst: Nein, die müssen schon richtig gepolt sein. Schwarz ist dabei "-", die farbige Variante ist "+".


----------



## RadioCity (31. Dezember 2010)

untere Reihe (JFP1) hat 5 Pins, die beiden linken sind für HDD, daneben die beiden für Reset, der letzte bleibt leer. Darüber befinden sich 4 Pins, die beiden linken sind für PowerLED (meine hat 3 Pins,deswgen geht es hier nicht), danben für Powerswitch.
JFP2
die obere Reihe ist für den Speaker im Gehäuse, die unteren 3 für eine PowerLED mit 3 Pins <-- Das ist bei mir so!

so hab ich jetzt gemacht, hab da leider keine Schwarzen kabel, aber müsste so stimmen.
Was macht eigentlich der Speaker ?
Okey jetzt fehlen nur noch die schon erwähnten Kabel,(Seite 11)
"HD Audio,Usb,Ac 97 beschriftet" kann mir a nochmal jemand einen Tipp geben


----------



## KILLTHIS (31. Dezember 2010)

Der Speaker gibt Tonsignale des Rechners aus, als kleine Pieptöne, wenn du ihn z.B. hochfährst. Er kann damit aber auch grundlegende Probleme anzeigen, d.h. er piept dann mehrfach, sollte etwas nicht stimmen.

Auf dem Mainboard findest du - wenn du in dein Handbuch guckst - mehrere Anschlüsse auf dem Mainboard. In der untersten Reihe sind diese zumeist angeordnet. Dort kannst du dann die beschrifteten Kabel anstecken. Das sollte kein Problem sein, da stehts eine ungerade Pin-zahl verwendet wird, um falsches einstecken zu vermeiden.

Beim Audio-Anschluss (HD-Audio, AC97) kannst du nur einen der beiden verwenden, hierbei solltest du, sofern möglich, das HD-Audio-Kabel bevorzugen, sofern es möglich ist. Einen Blick ins Handbuch würde ich dir empfehlen.


----------



## RadioCity (31. Dezember 2010)

Okey dann brauche ich nur noch 2 Kabel den Hd-Audio (ich weiß nicht ob wichtig ich benutze on-board sound) und dann zuletzt das Usb Kabel dann ist alles fertig.

Ich habe ins Handbuch geschaut aber die beiden nicht wieder gefunden.
Mir fällt aber auf Seite 19 der "Jaud1" Audioanschluss auf, aber da steht nichts von den beiden Kabeln.

Edit: 
Ich glaube wenn ich Onboard Sound benutze, dann muss ich auch das Ace97 benutzen ? Aber jetzt hab ich gelesen das es auch die Hd-Audio onboard gibt..


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Deinem Board etwas in der Art beiliegt, tust Du Dir leichter:


 
Das Teil gibts nur bei Asus, er hat aber ein MSI Brett.



RadioCity schrieb:


> Edit:
> Ich glaube wenn ich Onboard Sound benutze, dann muss ich auch das Ace97 benutzen ? Aber jetzt hab ich gelesen das es auch die Hd-Audio onboard gibt..


 
Steck den HD Audio Stecker in den Steckplatz des Onboardsoundchips, wo der reinkommt, steht im Handbuch.
Im Bios kannst du auswählen, ob du HD Audio odr AC97 ansteuern willst, dort stellst du dann HD Audio ein (was standardmäßig auch sein müsste). So kannst du die Frontanschlüsse nutzen.


----------



## Softy (31. Dezember 2010)

Und  ...  läuft die Kiste? 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Teil gibts nur bei Asus, er hat aber ein MSI Brett.



Bei Asus heißt er halt Q-Connector, und bei MSI verblüffenderweise M-Connector . Hier der Beweis :

Softy --- longer lasting


----------



## STSLeon (31. Dezember 2010)

Kann man den Threat eigentlich anpinnen lassen? Immerhin nahezu die perfekte Bauanleitung


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Softy schrieb:


> Bei Asus heißt er halt Q-Connector, und bei MSI verblüffenderweise M-Connector . Hier der Beweis :


 
Mein letztes MSI, das ich verbaut hatte, hatte den Kram nicht. 



STSLeon schrieb:


> Kann man den Threat eigentlich anpinnen lassen? Immerhin nahezu die perfekte Bauanleitung


 
Lohnt nicht, weil zu langwierig, man müsste den kürzen, bzw. einfach einen Schreiben, mit Fotos, kannst dich ja mal daran versuchen.


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (31. Dezember 2010)

Läuft die Kiste mittlerweile? 
Die Unterstützung hier ist echt ne tolle Sache wenn man sich noch Nicht auskennt! 
Beim durchlesen kam es mir so vor als wär ich bei ner Geburt dabei


----------



## Softy (31. Dezember 2010)

-DrSchmerz- schrieb:


> Läuft die Kiste mittlerweile?
> Die Unterstützung hier ist echt ne tolle Sache wenn man sich noch Nicht auskennt!
> Beim durchlesen kam es mir so vor als wär ich bei ner Geburt dabei



geht mir ähnlich  Ich bin dafür, dass der 1. Start der Kiste live übertragen wird 

P.S. geiler Spruch in der Signatur 

Softy --- longer lasting


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (31. Dezember 2010)

Softy schrieb:


> geht mir ähnlich  Ich bin dafür, dass der 1. Start der Kiste live übertragen wird
> 
> P.S. geiler Spruch in der Signatur
> 
> Softy --- longer lasting



Jaa, solange es keinen großen Knall um Mitternacht gibt

Mit dem Spruch in meiner Signatur bekämpfe ich die Komma Armut im Forum.
Ist aber noch keinem aufgefallen


----------



## der_knoben (31. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Lohnt nicht, weil zu langwierig, man müsste den kürzen, bzw. einfach einen Schreiben, mit Fotos, kannst dich ja mal daran versuchen.



Nö braucht er nicht versuchen. Erstens gibt es schon einen von Overclocked, der aber mMn zu wenig Bilder enthält und zweitens hab ich schon einen im Vorbereitungsforum. Fehlen eigentlich nur noch die Bilder und nen bisschen Text (die Mainboardanschlüsse). Dazu muss mein Kumpel sich nur mal die SandyBridge holen.
Abe das gute an diesem Thread hier ist, ich kann noch nen paar Punkte reinnehmen, auf die ich wohl so nicht gekommen wäre.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Jep, denn du musst daran denken, dass auch einer den Rechner zusammenkriegen soll, der sowas noch nie gemacht hat.
Daher sind viele Bildere wichtig, die jeden Schritt dokumentieren.
Jede Kleinigkeit ist wichtig, an die ein geübter Schrauber wegen seiner Routine nicht mehr denkt.
Alleine die Wahl des Werkzeuges. Als ich angefangen habe, hab ich mir einen langen, schlanken Schraubendreher gekauft, damit ich das mainboard gut festschrauben konnte, obwohl der fette Kühler oben am Case die Schrauben schon fast bedeckt.
Oder so simple Dinge wie die Blende etwas hinbiegen, damit das Blech nicht in einen der USB Ports vom Mainboard reinkommt un einen Kurzschluss verursacht.
Oder eben die genaue Reihenfolge, was man wann macht.
Und wenn du so ein Thread machst, dann musst du auch mehrere Kühler nehmen, nicht nur einen, denn nicht jeder kauft sich einen Boxed Kühler, oder einen High End Kram, der verschraubt wird.


----------



## der_knoben (31. Dezember 2010)

Ja, das mit dem langen Schraubendreher kenn ich von meinem Antec 300 und dem Mugen2. Hatte aber keinen langen da, hab dann aus Steckschlüsselverlängerungen einen gebauten. War eine scheiß Arbeit, zu mal man ja die Schraube dann mit dem SChraubendreher einsetzen muss, was dann schon noch ne Kunst für sich ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Jep, daher war die nächste Anschaffung bei mir ein Dreher mit Magnetspitze. 

Auch bei den Lüftern muss man gucken. Hab mal das Mainboard eingestzt und alles fertig gemacht, bis mir auffiel, dass ich vergessen hatte im Deckel den Lüfter einzubauen. 
Konnte alles wieder ausbauen, weil ich den Lüfter einfach nicht am Kühler vorbei bekam, zu eng gewesen.


----------



## STSLeon (31. Dezember 2010)

Vorallem must du aber den 4/8 Pin CPU Strom Stecker dick markieren. Der wird gerne vergessen. Auf Rang zwei folgen die Abstandhalter. Was ich hier so nett fand, war die Erklärung der einzelnen Stecker


----------



## der_knoben (31. Dezember 2010)

Naja, ich hab schon soweit alles was bei NT wichtig ist. Und die Anschlüsse für das MB werden auch noch beschrieben. Positionen können sich die Leute dann aber aus dem Handbuch raussuchen.
Ich würds euch ja zeigen, allerdings seht ihr meinen Thread dadrin nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Macht ja nichts.
Ich finde sowieso, dass das Handbuch zu wenig beachtet wird.
Da wird losgeschraubt wie die Weltmeister, aber kein Blick ins Handbuch des Bretts oder Gehäuses geworfen.


----------



## Softy (31. Dezember 2010)

@derknoben

Also das MSI Handbuch ist um Welten besser als mein ASUS! Daraus könnte man schon die eine oder andere Skizze/Zeichnung/Bild verwenden, falls das erlaubt ist 
Wenn Du jemand zum Korrekturlesen brauchst ---> nur her damit 

Greetzz --- Softy --- longer lasting


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab noch nie Probleme mit den Asus Handbüchern gehabt und wer kein Englisch kann, sollte am Rechner nicht rumschrauben.


----------



## Softy (31. Dezember 2010)

Ja, aber dass mehr Bilder + auf deutsch für nen Anfänger besser sind, da sind wir uns einig, oder?  

Softy --- longer lasting


----------



## knarf0815 (31. Dezember 2010)

@quantenslipstream

ich schraube trotzdem an meinem rechner (ohne englisch)
ist doch alles wichtige meist auf bildern da braucht es kein englisch
ich durfte in der schule kein englisch lernen weil mein russisch zu schlecht war (DDR)


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja, aber dass mehr Bilder + auf deutsch für nen Anfänger besser sind, da sind wir uns einig, oder?
> 
> Softy --- longer lasting


 
Keine Ahnung, mir ist es egal, ob das Handbuch in englisch oder deutsch ist, da ich beide Sprachen beherrsche. 
Wie sieht denn das Handbuch von MSI aus, hast du mal nen Link?



knarf0815 schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream
> 
> ich schraube trotzdem an meinem rechner (ohne englisch)
> ist doch alles wichtige meist auf bildern da braucht es kein englisch
> ich durfte in der schule kein englisch lernen weil mein russisch zu schlecht war (DDR)


 
Eben, Bilder gibts auch bei Asus reichlich, vielleicht nicht so schön bunt und mit einer süßen Maus, die alles zeigt, aber Bilder sind da und die reichen in der Regel.
Und selbst wenn du mal ein Wort lesen musst, es aber nicht verstehst, dann schanppst du dir Google, haust den Übersetzer rein und fertig.

wie ist dein russisch heute?
Das einzige, was ich auf russisch kann ist "saufen", "ich will Wodka" und "wo ist das Hotel".


----------



## Softy (31. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> wie ist dein russisch heute?
> Das einzige, was ich auf russisch kann ist "saufen", "ich will Wodka" und "wo ist das Hotel".





hier der Link: MSI Global ? Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Mainboard, Graphics and more

Softy --- even longer lasting


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Was ist das denn für eine Webseite, nur 40kb beim Saugen?


----------



## Softy (31. Dezember 2010)

Also ich hatte volles Rohr...


----------



## knarf0815 (31. Dezember 2010)

@quantenslipstream
ich kann dem russichen leiharbeiter beschimpfen 
aber besser ist es nicht geworden


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Softy schrieb:


> Also ich hatte volles Rohr...


 
Ich habs jetzt, aber wo ist das besser als das Asus?
OK, statt der schematischen Zeichnungen sind dort fotos drin, wie einer das macht, aber das ist Wayne (denn der baut den Boxed ein und wer macht das schon? )
Ich kann da jedenfalls keine Vorteile gegenüber Asus sehen und die Sprache ist für mich halt nicht relevant. 
Sofern ich nicht zwischen chinesisch, koreanisch und japanisch wählen muss. 



knarf0815 schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream
> ich kann dem russichen leiharbeiter beschimpfen


 
Ich muss der russischen Hostess Zeichen geben, was sie nun machen soll.


----------



## knarf0815 (31. Dezember 2010)

das klappt dan auch meist?


----------



## Softy (31. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kann da jedenfalls keine Vorteile gegenüber Asus sehen und die Sprache ist für mich halt nicht relevant



ich schon, aber nur wegen des (wirklich guten) Handbuchs werde ich sicherlich kein MSI Board kaufen, ich mit meinem ASUS-Tick  

Softy --- tear-resistant and safe


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

knarf0815 schrieb:


> das klappt dan auch meist?


 
Jop, russische Hostessen lernen schnell. 



Softy schrieb:


> ich schon, aber nur wegen des (wirklich guten) Handbuchs werde ich sicherlich kein MSI Board kaufen, ich mit meinem ASUS-Tick
> 
> Softy --- tear-resistant and safe


 
Sehe ich auch so, MSI muss erst mal bessere Boards bauen, auf einem HArdbuch kann ich keine CPU draufsetzen (die dann auch läuft ).


----------



## knarf0815 (31. Dezember 2010)

ich bin auch asus(mainboard) freund

was ist jetzt eigentlich mit dem rechner von radio

läuft der jetzt


----------



## harl.e.kin (31. Dezember 2010)

jo läuft denn der Kram nun?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab keine Ahnung, wo steckt er denn? 

Frustsaufen? 
Frustfressen? 
Hock aufm Klo und heuelt? 

hat ein Mädchen kennen gelernt und wech ist der PC, die andere Hardware ist besser.


----------



## RadioCity (31. Dezember 2010)

<-- Da bin ich ja!

Zitat:


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Steck den HD Audio Stecker in den Steckplatz des Onboardsoundchips, wo der reinkommt, steht im Handbuch.
> Im Bios kannst du auswählen, ob du HD Audio odr AC97 ansteuern willst, dort stellst du dann HD Audio ein (was standardmäßig auch sein müsste). So kannst du die Frontanschlüsse nutzen.


 
Nein er läuft noch nicht !!!!! Ich muss immer noch dieses verdammte Kabel anschließen + das USB !!! In der anleitung steht aber nicht Hd audio oder Ace97. Sonderen eine paar merkwürdige kryptische in romanische Schrift gehaltene Zeichen.
Jaud1 !
Mic L; Ground; Mic R; Presence#; Head Phone R; Mic Detecion und noch ein paar mehr.
Das muss es ja sein ? Aber wo soll den noch das Usb hin ?!

Ist so in Ordnung ?!
Bild muss su doomen

Hab es jetzt einfach so drauf gesteckt, passt auch von den Pins her!


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

RadioCity schrieb:


> Nein er läuft noch nicht !!!!! Ich muss immer noch dieses verdammte Kabel anschließen + das USB !!! In der anleitung steht aber nicht Hd audio oder Ace97. Sonderen eine paar merkwürdige kryptische in romanische Schrift gehaltene Zeichen.


 
Soviel zum Thema MSI macht gute Handbücher. 



RadioCity schrieb:


> Jaud1 !
> Mic L; Ground; Mic R; Presence#; Head Phone R; Mic Detecion und noch ein paar mehr.
> Das muss es ja sein ? Aber wo soll den noch das Usb hin ?!


 
Der Audio Kram kommt ganz links unten in den Jaud1 rein.
USB kommt in die USB Buchen sein, die heißen JBUS, sind drei stück, rechts vom Einschaltknopf.



RadioCity schrieb:


> Ist so in Ordnung ?!
> Bild muss su doomen


 
Su doomen? 
Nö, Untergang gibts hier nicht. 



RadioCity schrieb:


> Hab es jetzt einfach so drauf gesteckt, passt auch von den Pins her!


 
Dann ist ja gut, passt eh nur einmal richtig, weil da ein Pin fehlt, ist bei USB auch so.


----------



## knarf0815 (31. Dezember 2010)

da kann die anleitung zum board von msi zehnmal in deutsch sein wenn auf dem board alles englisch steht


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Deswegen ja auch die Skizzen, da vergleicht man das Brett und die Skizze und weiß.. "_Nur da kann das sein, also rein damit, so'n Mist.. passt nicht.. noch mehr drücken.. drücken.. jap, endlich drin.. hää?? aber wieso passiert nichts.. ?? verdammt, ich hab die Skizze falsch rum gehalten_"


----------



## RadioCity (31. Dezember 2010)

LEUTE WINDOWS 7 INSTALIERT GERADE !!!!!!!!! YEAH
Erst voll der Schick hatte vergessen Stomkabael vom Bildschirm dran zu stecken!!!!!
YEAHHH XDDD


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Hast du wenigsens partitioniert?


----------



## knarf0815 (31. Dezember 2010)

er wird vieleicht nicht wissen wie man partitioniert und warum


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Tja, steht nicht im Handbuch.


----------



## Softy (31. Dezember 2010)

RadioCity schrieb:


> LEUTE WINDOWS 7 INSTALIERT GERADE !!!!!!!!! YEAH
> Erst voll der Schick hatte vergessen Stomkabael vom Bildschirm dran zu stecken!!!!!
> YEAHHH XDDD



Glückwunsch!!! 
Ich freu mich inzwischen fast so als wärs mein eigener Rechner   Eine schwere Geburt, aber was lange währt.... 

Softy


----------

